# HoN d3d_create:createdevice[]failed



## Hub13 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello I Just got a Heroes of newerth key and downloaded the game when I attempted to run the game I get a "Fata Error" that says 

D3D_create:create device()failed

Any help is appreciated thank you 

Btw im running on an acer aspire 3000 notebook. If its any help


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Hub13,
Where did you get a key to run the game with?
Also where did you download the game from?


----------

